# GNC (Diagrama electrónico)



## Morfindel (Feb 9, 2010)

GNC (Gas Natural Comprimido)

Buenas a toda la comunidad, he buscado por todo el foro y no logro encontrar algun esquema de conexiones, o diagrama electronico de este sistema.

Me han dado para reparar estas plaquetitas de conmutacion y control del GNC / Nafta y no puedo encontrar nada al respecto.

Si pueden tirarme algun dato/circuito, etc.,  estaré agradecido.

Atte: 

Morfindel Barwain


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 9, 2010)

A que sistema te refieres ?. Al surtidor del GNC. Cual es la referencia ?. Las tarjetas a que aparato pertenecen ?. Salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2010)

jajaj, no es eso tecno...
ya se a lo que se refiere nuestro amigo...

todos los autos que tienen GNC, asi lo tengan de fabrica o puesto aparte...tienen una pequeña cajita negra con una llave de 3 puntos...

esa llave en el centro no deja que pase ningun combustible al carburador...
a la izquierda deja pasar nafta
a la derecha deja pasar Gas...

la idea es que nuestro amigo debe diseñar o reparar esa cajita...

seguramente esa cajita controla 2 relés, y ellos accionan una electrovalvula...

la valvulita yo la conozco...pero el tema de los reles y eso nunca lo vi..

saludos.


----------



## Morfindel (Feb 9, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> jajaj, no es eso tecno...
> ya se a lo que se refiere nuestro amigo...
> 
> todos los autos que tienen GNC, asi lo tengan de fabrica o puesto aparte...tienen una pequeña cajita negra con una llave de 3 puntos...
> ...



Correcto!!!!... perdon que no aclaré, es realmente eso lo que estoy necesitando , el circuito especificamente de la cajita negra o control o como se llame.

Si alguien sabe donde poder obtenerlo se agradece, me han dado unas cuantas y bueno, aca estoy buscando datos.

La idea tambien es poder armar un Banquito de prueba para estas cajitas...

Desde ya agradecido.

Vamos ! que tiene que haber !!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2010)

obviamente tiene que haber...
deberias fijarte googleando..

voy a ver si te ayudo.

si tenes varias cajitas...y tenes alguna abierta...sacale unas buenas fotos con camara digital, y subilas asi podemos divisar componentes y su función...

en otro foro "culb del fiat" hablaban de eso tambien....dicen que hay una caja de conmutación...


----------



## Morfindel (Feb 9, 2010)

Mas que de conmutacion es de emulacion, para los autos a inyeccion... pero bueno eso es otro tema a debatir, te agradezco la buena onda.

Ya veré de subir fotos... he buscado por google, yahoo y en otros foros y hay poco...

Encontre esto pero tiene mala imagen





http://www.pfinalfra.com.ar/proyectos/llave_gnc/llave_dual_archivos/page0002.htm







lo mismo Gracias!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2010)

por lo que veo es tal cual deciamos,...un circuito controlador (en este caso microcontrolador tipo PIC) el cual maneja las luces de aviso y los relevos de conmutacion de una eletrovalvula...

la idea es que si se rompio el PIC, no solo deberás reemplazarlo...sino tambien cargarle la programación necesaria...lo cual es mas dificil aun que resolver este problema...

mmmm por ahora no se me ocurren grandes ideas...

saludos.


----------



## Morfindel (Feb 9, 2010)

Te comento un poco, las placas que tengo, tienen Un CD4093, LM393 y 324, ningun Pic. son viejitas....

Ya veré de subir fotos... Gracias!


----------



## Javerman (Sep 18, 2010)

hola alguien me podria facilitar el diagrama del comando de gnc? GRACIAS.
Es urgente...


----------

